# Smiley's Font Repository - Pixelart fonts containing most Latin characters!



## smileyhead (May 24, 2018)

Smiley's Font Repository
Looking for fonts that support more languages than English?
You're at the right place!
_(Only Latin characters supported for now.)_​
*smiley5*
My first font, aiming to display Latin characters in the smallest possible resolution where they are still comfortably readable.


Spoiler: Pangrams



Regular:






 Download

*smiley8*
A couple pixels bigger than smiley5. This one focuses a bit more on style (because, at this resolution, it can) while still maintaining readability.
It has three versions. smiley8 Regular that applies curves and sharp edges as appropriate, smiley8 Rounded that focuses on curves, and smiley8 Sharp that, you guessed it, has a lot of sharp edges.


Spoiler: Pangrams



Regular:



Rounded:



Sharp:





 Download

_More coming soon™_​
 Download all


----------



## SomeGamer (May 24, 2018)

Quick! Upload to download Center for free EXP!


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Quick! Upload to download Center for free EXP!


I already did tho.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I already did tho.


That's what I get for removing Latest Downloads from Portal because it made me *scroll* to the the whole main page.


----------



## smileyhead (May 25, 2018)

*Update log 26 May 2018:*

*- Added smiley8 Rounded and smiley8 Sharp to the smiley8 family*


Spoiler: Take a look!



Rounded:




Sharp:






- Renamed smiley5x5 to smiley5
- Fixed smiley5's metadata​- Renamed smiley8x8 to smiley8
- Fixed smiley8's metadata​- Updated fonts in the All fonts package


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 25, 2018)

Comic Sans Plz!


----------



## smileyhead (May 25, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Comic Sans Plz!


What


----------



## SomeGamer (May 26, 2018)

Please add more examples from here, thank you.
https://hu.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Árvíztűrő_tükörfúrógép


----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Please add more examples from here, thank you.
> https://hu.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Árvíztűrő_tükörfúrógép


One Hungarian example is enough. I wanted to have one with just English characters, one with a bunch of non-English characters, and one that has both.


----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2018)

I've added some descriptions to the fonts and also linked this thread on their download pages.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2018)

These are actually pretty cool!


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> These are actually pretty cool!


Thank you!


----------

